# Name of instrument?



## alanfarwell

Now I don't know which category this should go in, but I put it under the brass section because I was able to identify a tuba in the clip I attached below. But there's some other instrument layered on top of it that makes it sound more high pitched. And if no one knows the name of the instrument, I at least want to know how you would describe the sound so if I describe it to someone, they'll know what sound I'm talking about.

https://clyp.it/rhr5d40l#


----------

